# Dragon Skin



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm so excited, I got my dragon skin today. I'm a bit nervous because I've never used it before. I hope I don't mess it up and waste it..:googly: 
I'm sure several of you have used it before so if you have any suggetions, I'm listening...


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

*Don't use any kind of latex around it!*


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you get some deadener and coloring also?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

infoamtek said:


> Did you get some deadener and coloring also?


What is deadener? and do I really need coloring?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

NATUREPIXIE said:


> What is deadener? and do I really need coloring?


Dear NaturePixie: I have used Dragon skin alot, only tips I can give you is mix it well,and yes color is need to use it. if you want coloring it comes in brown,green,blue.black.white,red,yellow you all need a little dab like the end of a tooth pic it goes a long way at it is about $12.00 a jar. Dragon skin does not come out of material and will only stick to material and itsself.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Just wondering what your plans are for using DragonSkin, prosthetics, prop heads?


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Deadener is an additive that makes Dragonskin softer.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm just gonna use it to make a molds for skulls and such...


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

In that case you will need Thi-vex, it will make the silicone thick like peanut butter so you can brush it on, and some pigment to make sure its mixed good, you will need to make a plaster mother mold to go around the dragon skin also.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.smooth-on.com/PDF/Dragon Skin Brush-On Molds.pdf


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

mixing is definitely key when working with silicone, i hate when i spend the time doing a silicone piece, and it doesnt fully cure! I have a dragonskin mask I just made a ecoflex baby then theres my slacker stickystuff! Ill stick to latex!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Dear NaturePixie: I have used Dragon skin alot, only tips I can give you is mix it well,and yes color is need to use it. if you want coloring it comes in brown,green,blue.black.white,red,yellow you all need a little dab like the end of a tooth pic it goes a long way at it is about $12.00 a jar. Dragon skin does not come out of material and will only stick to material and itsself.


I'm interested in Dragonskin...Do you have pics of your work Blinky?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Guess not.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry Doc M : I did not get for some reason all the notices that this forum sends Out. When someone makes a reply to a thread. I have lots of Pics Of my work that has been done in Dragon skin. One of which is the in the tutorial section now. Its the Grinch but the process is the same no matter what you sculpt and Pour in the molds to make. Others were Uncle Ernie the grave digger and the pumpkin reaper head and My witch's.. Hugs to you and Again sorry about missing the email notice on these thread..

I just when I first joined this forum I just thought it would be automatic, OOPs I didn't set the thing to send me notices. I do now tho :jol:


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I want to say To All The Members Here I am Sorry for Not answering you in this thread. That was MY fault I don't know at the time you had to set the thing to send emails notices to you..

Again I am Sorry...Love Ya All Blinky
ps I have it fixed now..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't worry about it Blinks. We all have lots of stuff try and keep track of. Some just falls through the cracks.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Dead Spider has a helpful how-to*

http://aranamuerta.com/2007/04/19/dragon-skin-brush-on-molds
http://aranamuerta.com/2007/06/15/skull-mold-creating-a-mother-mold

Deadspidser's tutorials are a good start. Its pretty easy, just make sure you measure pretty accuratley and mix it up good.

As for the mother mold, I have used plaster, fiberglass, and a smooth-on product call shellshock (slow) which is simlar to fiberglass in working qualities only it doesn't stink.

I agree with the others that you want to use two different colors in the dragon skin so you can see if each coat is completely covering the last.

Have some acetone around to clean up any spills you dont want to be permanent.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

There is also and product from Smooth-On called : Smooth Sil-950 it is a rubber mold compound that brushes on. The Ratio is 1:10. I Love this stuff and you don't need a Mother mold. I use it all the time it is thick like peanut butter and depending how much Hardener you add the mold can be very flexible. I use it to make my hand mold after I cast it from Dental compound. so there is no lines in my prop hands.

Thanks for the post it reminded me to call them I need some DS-Q,lol


----------

